# Moving to the Keys



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bring a big bag of $$$.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Bring a big bag of $$$.


4 Pounds of $100.00 bills get you thru the rest of the year.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Homeowner’s Insurance is one of the dealbreakers for me....along with flooded streets and hurricanes. My buddy has a home on Cudjoe. His deductible is $20K. I mention that just so you won’t get sticker shock. 😳 Sorry to hijack....I hope you find a spot. I was looking hard about ten years ago and there were some really good deals to be had.....foreclosures mostly. I regret not taking the plunge then. I bought in the North Carolina mountains instead.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks guys, no hurt feeling here. This is the kind of feedback you need when making a decision like this. Truth is most of South FL Home Insurance is expensive because of all the insurance fraud we have down here. Insurance on a 500k house in Miami is going to be around 5k. From what I’ve seen Key Largo isn’t that much more.


----------



## Will O' The Wisp (Nov 10, 2018)

Key Largo homeowner parks do not have restricted hours. County parks are closed sunset to sunrise.


----------

